# My trip to the Zoo- lots of pics



## Kerryann (Apr 24, 2012)

From the butterfly house:

































Aviary aka Bird House
















Reptile House








































Mammals


----------



## tortadise (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice! Love me all. Especially the Egyptian torts butt photo.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2012)

That looks like a pretty nice zoo.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That looks like a pretty nice zoo.



Yah it's a pretty good sized zoo. Most of the animals were out yesterday too.  A lot of them were snoozing in the sun.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## juntao (Apr 27, 2012)

i like the pig-nosed turtle pic, his carapace doesn't look too nicethough=[


----------

